# Recommend Rear Cntrs for 7.1?



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

Can you recommend a pair of in-wall or small rear speakers to use in a 7.1?. These are the rear center pair of surrounds.

These are not ideally located as they will be above windows about 80" at top. So if in-walls hopefully there is some way to aim them down towards the listening position. 

I mounted by bookshelves on that wall but the are esthically too big and ruin the balance of the room.

My other speakers are Acoustic Research L,R&C. The two side sorrounds and JBL in-wall (2 way) with 6.5inch woofer and fixed position tweeter.

Any thoughts appreciated and a way to go here.
thanks!

.


----------

